# Huffy convertible & rollfast space racer? What is original what is not to this bikes?



## fxo550 (Nov 29, 2012)

Are the handelbars on the rollfast belong to the huffy?

Is this seat correct to the huffy? I know the seat on the rollfast is wrong?

The hub on the huffy is a perry england with midleweight rims and tires maybe wrong to this bike? I know the wheels on the rollfast are wrong.

Is  this huffy pre war or post war?

Why they call this huffy a convertible?

Is this huffy a balloon tire bike?

Thanks for the help.


----------

